# anyone use a megnetic oil drain plug?



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

I'm thinking about getting one off ebay for about $15.

thanks


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

I've heard of these. Try searching this forum using the word "magnetic" to see the discussion on these things:

http://theoildrop.server101.com/cgi/ultimatebb.cgi


----------



## tardy007 (Jun 1, 2005)

240on430 said:


> I'm thinking about getting one off ebay for about $15.
> 
> thanks


I use them in my cars, as added insurance. Just changed oil in my 2004 pathy and was wondering if anyone knew the size of the plug?

Thanks


----------



## Mekanik22 (Mar 14, 2005)

240on430 said:


> I'm thinking about getting one off ebay for about $15.
> 
> thanks


It's basically to ensure thatall the metal is removed from your oil. It would suck to have a bunch of metal filings stuck in your bearings then you score up the crank etc. Your bearings have the ability to have foreign matter get embedded into them without damage to the crank, but it can only take so much. So it's a good investment. Alot of companies have magnet drain plugs from the factory.


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

^ Transmission plugs yes, but magnetic oil plugs?


----------



## Mekanik22 (Mar 14, 2005)

Yep. The engine oil drain plugs have a magnet at the end of them. Not ALL vehicles have this. Every vehicle, transmission wise, whether it be automatic tranny or manual, both have magnets ALL the time, they always have them. Engine oil depends per manufacturer or the if the owner decideds to put one in there. GM's use them on all their vehicles I believe, especially their trucks.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

I'd use one of these if I had one ... but don't think they will help with an engine's longevity. Most iron particles should get caught by the oil filter.

What about particles of chromium? Silica (sand)? Aluminum? Copper? Lead? etc ...

The magnetic plug won't bother any of these at all unless they are attached to a piece of iron.


----------



## Mekanik22 (Mar 14, 2005)

It will have more of a chance to catch anything in your sump before it gets sucked up into the oil pickup. And besides that, you'll wear out your oil pump faster, the metal over time can act as a shredder (well unless it's big enough to be blocked by the screen, but that doesn't happen often, it's more metal shavings if anything).

Things like sand, or metals not picked up by a magnet, well, it sits in the sump. It might get sucked up, it might not...


----------

